
The UK is replacing roundabouts with traffic lights; US is doing the opposite - jonathansizz
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/oct/19/traffic-lights-roundabouts-way-out
======
jmnicolas
Warning this is a rant. I need to get it out, I don't have a blog, don't use
Twitter so this will be on HN, sorry folks.

"[...]says Grant, who, mindful of the emotional nature of this issue, is
careful to talk of “people who cycle” and “people who drive” rather than
“cyclists” and “motorists”. “Our cities have been designed for middle-aged men
driving cars, but of all the people who need consideration, they’re not top of
the list.”[...]"

When I see the prevalence of this kind of "protectionist" thinking in first
world societies I really wonder if I should think about relocating in a
country where these kind of people are just laughed at.

These idealists make me angry, they think they're going to make everything
perfect where nobody suffers but in fact they make life so boring that suicide
is an entertaining prospect.

You can't speak your mind anymore because you're bound to offend one of the
recognized minorities out there ("people that cycle" seriously ?).

I call this the dictate of the weak : put yourself as a victim and you're
automatically right with a dozen NGOs to publicize your case and put shame on
society.

What I wonder is if I'm alone (hey I'm a minority too after all ;-) or there
are a lot of people like me, their voices drowned by the politically correct
discourse enforced by the media.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'd be interested to know whether you understand what that usage is attempting
to achieve. I'm fairly certain it's got nothing to do with victims or
minorities for example.

------
fl0wenol
I find it exciting to see that traffic engineers on both sides of the pond are
working with a much richer palette, possibly enabled by public sentiment that
has softened on the idea of how intersections "should" be done.

At grade, above grade, signalized, corner, or circle; these decisions require
a balance of traffic flow, safety, real estate/cost, and aesthetics. To have
engineers or local decision makers not consider an option out of
unfamiliarity/prejudice is silly.

------
cafard
My own two cents, based on living for many years in Washington, DC: at low
traffic volumes, traffic circles work well. At high volumes, they can become
congested.

Am I wrong to be surprised that Minneapolis rates among the top 20 cities for
bicycling? I would think that bicycling there would be uncomfortable in the
winter, and that the loss of lane width to snow would might make it risky.

